# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Χειρουργημένο καναρίνι!

## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Πηγα σημερα στον κτηνιατρο τιν Δια Γιατι εχει ποδαγρα και ενα μικροβιο και περνει αντιβιωση και εκει ειχε εδω και καιρο ενα καναρινι χειρουργιμενο.
Ξαφνικα σημερα μου λεει το θες μαζι με το κλουβι?
Να πω οτι ο κτηνιατρος ειναι γνωστος,η μητερα μου πηγεναι το σκυλι της οταν ηταν 8 χρονων (η μητερα μου) και τωρα ειναι 40!!
Οποτε μας γνωριζει!!
Μου το εδωσε με ενα κλουβι-βιλα 
Εβαλα και το καρδερινοκαναρο(ηρακλης) μεσα μαζι με το καναρινι (Ατικ) 
Να πω οτι τα καναρινι ηταν ετιμοθανατο απο ογκο στον σβερκο!!


Ωριστε οι φωτο!!!

ΤΟ ΚΛΟΥΒΙ-ΒΙΛΑ



ΤΑ ΔΥΟ ΠΟΥΛΑΚΙΑ!!!


Ο ΑΤΙΚ!!


Ο ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ!!!

----------


## mitsman

Είναι ενα Μωζαικακι πανεμορφο..... να το χαιρεσαι.... οι ευθυνες που επεσαν πανω σου τωρα καταλαβαινεις οτι ειναι πολλες!!!! Ο ανθρωπος οπως λες το εσωσε απο βεβαιο θανατο.... κανε οτι μπορεις καλυτερο και εσυ για αυτο το πουλακι!!!! φοβερο κλουβι... προσεχε για καβγαδες!

----------


## lagreco69

Υπεροχα!!! Πανο με το καλο!! ο καινουριος σου φιλαρακος με την προικα του!! να τον χαιρεσαι!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ευχαριστω Δημητρηδες!!!
Το πουλακι δεν ειναι φρεσκοχειρουργημενο ειναι 2-3 βδομαδες στο κτηνιατριο!!!
Αυτο μου ειπε και ο κτηνιατρος αν τσακονονται να τα χωρισω!!!
Ειναι σηγουρα μωζαικ?
Υπαχει καποιο σχετικο αρθρο για καναρινια και κηριος μωζαικ?

----------


## mitsman

*Πήρα ένα καναρίνι τι να κάνω; Συμβουλές για σωστή διαχείριση καναρινιού.Μπάνιο και υγιεινή στα καναρίνια**Διατροφή**Πτερόρροια*Και ενα θεμα που ειχα ανοιξει εγω για τα μωζαικ που ομως δεν λεει τιποτα:
*Ζευγάρωμα θηλυκιάς μωζαίκ.*

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Να σου πω!!!
Το καναρινι μου ειναι κιτρινο με λιγο ασπρο!!!

----------


## mitsman

Αυτο που βλεπουμε στις φωτογραφιες????? μωσαικ ειναι... μην το ψαχνεις!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

ΟΚ Αφου το λες ειναι σιγουρο!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Να ρωτησω Μπορω να βαλω και τα ζεμπρακια μεσα?

----------


## Efthimis98

Οχι οχι οχι και οχι!!!
Ειναι δυο τελειος διαφορετικα ειδη που δεν θα συνηρπαξουν!
Επισης εχουν διοαφορετικο μειγμα σπορων και ο χωρος ειναι περιορισμενος!
Αυτο το κλουβι για δυο καναρινια ειιναι τελειο...μην βαλεις και αλλα μεσα και τα κανεις να ειναι στεναχωρα!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ενταξει Ευχαριστω
Το ξερω οτι τρονε διαφορετικη τροφη αλλα ηπεθεσα οτι το καθε ενα θα πηγαινει στην δικια του!!!
Δεν προκειτε να τα εβαζα γιαυτο ρωτησαα για να μαθω!!!

----------


## orion

Ο Ηρακλής μου κάνει για θηλυκό πάντως... να τα χαίρεσαι και στη θέση σου θα τα είχα μάλλον χωριστά... όσο για τα ζεβράκια ούτε λόγος να τα βάλει μαζί...

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Τα γκρι μαγουλα δεν σειμενει οτι ειναι αρσενικο?
Ειναι και μικρο σε ηλικια!!!
Επισεις εχει κανει και κανα 2 στροφες!!!

----------


## yannis37

προσεχε μην απο βιλα το κανεις κοινοβιο :Bird1:

----------


## Paul

Παναγιωτη, να χαιρεσαι το καναρινακι σου!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ευχαριστω πολυ!!

----------


## panos70

Ωραια σε αντιθεση χρωματων  τα δυο πουλακια μαζι

----------


## ananda

Παναγιώτη να τα χαίρεσαι...περαστικά στο νέο φιλαράκι σου και καλή συνέχεια...
το κλουβί όντως είναι πολύ ωραίο ...έχω το ίδιο για τα 2 μπατζάκια μου  :Happy: 
να πω κάτι όμως ?!
μήπως για τα καναρίνια είναι πολύ ψηλό και όχι αρκετά πλατύ ? 
και πάλι να τα χαίρεσαι ...

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ευχαριστω ολους!!
Οχι το κλουβι που εχω τα μπατζακια μου ειναι στενο και ψηλο αλλα ειναι τελειο για αυτα ,ιδικο για μπατζι!!
Αυτο ειναι ειδικο για καναρινια,εχει στο πλαει μικρες πορτες για να τοποθετειτε εξωτερικι φωλια καναρινου 
Τυπου τετοιου



Και δεν μπορει να μπει φωλια μπατζι!!

Επισεις ειναι πολυ πλατυ και ψηλο οστε τους εχω λιγα κλαδια για να παιτανε απο το ενα στο αλλο (το ενα στην μια ακρη και το αλλο στην αλλη και στην μεση τιποτα)
Αυτα απο εμενα !!
Ευχαριστω πολυ ολους για τις παρατηρησεις!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Παιδια η αδερφη μου ειδε το καρδερινοκαναρο να ταιζει το καναρινι!!!
Μηπως το καναρινι ειναι θυλικο?
Το καρδερινοκαναρο ειναι αρσενικο εφοσων εχει γκρι μαγουλα!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Μολις τωρα κοιταξα την αμαρα τους και στα δυο εχει ενα ''εξωγκωμα'' οποτε μαλων αρσενικα και τα δυο!!!
Στο καναρινι εναι πιο μεγαλο αλλα μαλων ειναι επιδη ειναι ποιο μεγαλο και στο μεγεθος το καναρινι!!

----------

